# Scope/Sights



## JoshM (Apr 24, 2010)

I am preetty accurate up to 40-50 ft but are there any sights that i could put on to increase my accuracy...?
Allresponses are appreciated (; .
-Josh


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Pip sights on the fork would give you a consistent and precise aim point of you have a consistent and precise anchor point. The key is the alignment between the pouch fork and target (and the draw length and ammo weight).

Laser sights, red-dot sights, scopes and aperture sights that rely on orientation of the fork don't always work unless they are linked to the pouch by gimbals.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It may not be true, but i think that if you develop enough skill to use a precise sighting system to maximum effect, _ipso facto_ you will probably have developed enough skill to shoot without it.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

My preference is to shoot untethered at least for now,but, I have thought about some reliable means for aiming but it is the constant change of variable for distance that prevents me from commiting to this form of shooting.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Darrell, at the risk of sounding obvious, if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Darrell, at the risk of sounding obvious, if it ain't broke don't fix it.


Thats ah big 10-4.


----------

